# Track spacing



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I am building a live steam track. It is raised and will have a “deck” of Dibond with dual loops. My question is, what do I use for track spacing? My minimum radius is 12’. The two 12’ radius curves are not quite 90 degrees. The rest of the curves are 16’ to 24’ radius. I was going to use 7” on center but after laying it out it looks too wide, I am now thinking 6” on center.

Does anyone see a problem with this?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are running large 1:20.3, it might be better to go 7" or so. 6" is about 10 foot on center... too tight even on straights. 14.5 feet in 1:29, and 16 feet in 1:32. 

Pretty much depends on the scale you want to run, but I'd make it so it works with the larger scales. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

So how wide is a K28 or the new maybe a long time coming K36?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty darn wide. I don't have the measurements, but I know that the Bachmann K27 was so much wider that several people had to relocate stuff trackside to avoid contact. 

From what I know, closest typical prototype spacing in a yard was 13', greater on mainlines and curves. 

I think you are too close. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan

The large K series Mikados come out a touch over 6 inches at the cylinders.

Your track only looks too wide at 7 inches if you are used to 1:32 models. Then 6 inch centres scales to 16 feet which is not too far off some prototype centrelines. But 6 inches in F scale is just a hair under 10 foot centres in the prototype. Clearly this isnt going to work.

I have built the Northland entirely on elevated track to handle live steam (though I do terrace gardens up to the track in many places). I use 8 inch centres for any double track and have found that this looks good and operates well for Fn3 locos with my 10 foot minimum radius (20 foot diameter) curves. 

For general live steam usage where you expect visitors with narrow gauge locos, I would recommend 8 inch centrelines. If you know that your guests and yourself will always run 1:32 standard gauge with perhaps the very odd 1:29 loco, then 6 to 7 inch centres will suffice.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
We used 9" on center spacing for our raised layout. Just in case because you never know what will be coming down the pike in the future. Seems like there's a new larger locomotive coming out each year. And now with the larger scales (7/8's) becoming more popular........... why not be safe.


----------

